# Glassgarten Bacter Ae. please advise.



## mintgum (May 10, 2015)

Its cloudy for a bit, but settles down pretty quickly in my tank. I usually mix it with tank water then pour it in or it likes to just stick on the water surface. I haven't done side by side comparisons, but I seem to see more survival stages of juveniles (from tiny to mature) when I'm consistent about feeding with it. And my shrimp sometimes like to graze around where it settles. My tank is overstuffed with frog bit and the roots catch a lot of the bacter ae.


----------



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

I usually mix it in a small squirt bottle using RO water, then squirt the solution in my tank. If you just take a little scoop and dump directly into the tank, it tends to just float on the surface. If does make the water a little cloudy but once it settles to the bottom it's okay. I use 1/3 recommended dosage.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

mintgum said:


> Its cloudy for a bit, but settles down pretty quickly in my tank. I usually mix it with tank water then pour it in or it likes to just stick on the water surface. I haven't done side by side comparisons, but I seem to see more survival stages of juveniles (from tiny to mature) when I'm consistent about feeding with it. And my shrimp sometimes like to graze around where it settles. My tank is overstuffed with frog bit and the roots catch a lot of the bacter ae.





KeyeNewen said:


> I usually mix it in a small squirt bottle using RO water, then squirt the solution in my tank. If you just take a little scoop and dump directly into the tank, it tends to just float on the surface. If does make the water a little cloudy but once it settles to the bottom it's okay. I use 1/3 recommended dosage.


Thanks a lot guys. So how often you feed it? I mean I am not sure. 

How much dose is for a nano six gallon tank?

Also I feed them solid food. Shall I feed solid less if I use Bacter Ae? Please let me know your solid feeling schedule with Bacter Ae use.


----------



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

I use GlasGarten Shrimp Baby more than Bacter AE because all my shrimps (babies and adults) swarms to it more. I only use Bacter AE once every few weeks. One scoop into little squirt 2oz bottle. I divide that between 3 tanks (5g, and two 3.7g). I have about 100 shrimps in the 5gallons and about 30 shrimps in each 3.7gallons.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me dosing schedule of Bacter Ae and quantity for a five six gallon nano tank.


----------



## Aquascaper101 (Sep 25, 2015)

Glassgarten says to use 1 measuring spoon (provided with food) per 30gal, daily.

I love Bacter AE and believe it’s a great supplement to your regular shrimp diet...but not as a primary food.

I add a great deal less than instructed however. I add 1/2 spoon to my tank (20 gal with ~200 Sakura Reds) twice a week.

I feed GlasGarten Shrimp Dinner two/three time a week.

I allow the shrimp to graze on algae, Cholla Wood, and Indian Almond Leaves for the remainder of the days.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Aquascaper101 said:


> Glassgarten says to use 1 measuring spoon (provided with food) per 30gal, daily.
> 
> I love Bacter AE and believe it’s a great supplement to your regular shrimp diet...but not as a primary food.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Your Tds doesn't increase too much by adding more Bacter Ae? 

So its difficult to measure really for 6 gallon. Its like a pinch or two maybe? 

Also I was gonna shrimp dinner too. How is your experience with it. Is it a good staple food?


----------



## jaurex (Jul 25, 2019)

i dump the powder into an empty water bottle, ad a few turkey baster squirts of aquarium water, shake it up real good and then pour it into my tanks. i use ~ 3/4 scoop and divide the shaken water bottle contents between a 10 gal, 20 gal, and a 5 gal. i just sort of eyeball the amounts. I have some shrimp but i mostly add it to help with biofilm for my otos.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I might use about 5% of the suggested feeding amount. Folks on this forum have had tank wipe outs using the full scoop on 30 gallon tanks if I'm not mistaken. The serving spoon provided is absurdly huge in my opinion. I use about 10% the 30 gallon spoon to feed two 125 gallon tanks and four 20 gallon tanks. A little dab'll do ya.


----------

